# Taurus Model 65



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Anybody have a Model 65? I'm looking for a 357 mag 3 incher for carrying and shooting. Any issues with this model/brand? Thanks:smt1099


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a smith and Wesson model 60. Great revolver never had a problem in 10 years of use. I would stay away from Taurus. If you ever have a problem with it you will be sorry you ever purchased it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Its a very nice copy of the S&W Model 65 Back about 40yrs ago both Taurus & S&W were owned by the same parent company and they exchanged a lot of technology & design. For the money I think its a great bargain!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I think I'll pass and save for a Ruger Sp101. more my price range. jmo


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Hmmm, I think I'll pass and save for a Ruger Sp101. more my price range. jmo


Good choice as long as it is not a Taurus. Taurus is having more and more problems now a days .


----------

